# er... RX8...



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Hi, I'll come out with it, I'm going for a test drive of a Mazda RX8 Saturday.

It's just so much more practical than my beautiful TTC. Got 2 teenagers now and weekends we have to use the wife's Mondeo ST24 (Sh*t heap) for any journey over 20 mins. NSPCC would have a field day if they caught me wedging the offspring in the back.

But will I be happy, I'm already feeling guilty typing this. Went to blockbuster yesterday, dropped the tape in the slot, turned round and saw it there in the streetlight. Got that feeling, well, you know, you've got a TT too.

I'll get to the point shall I - what would you do in my shoes?

You can't deny the value of an RX8, styling a bit OTT ('scuse the pun) but all in all, should be OK shouldn't it. Shouldn't it?

Arrrrggghhhhh ???


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

'cos this isn't an RX8 review, I'll not move to other Marques ;D

If it was me, I would keep the TT and PX the Mondeo for something better. ;D


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Thanks Nutts.

After posting this, I found the 11-page "argument" about RX8s in Other Marques. Just spent the last hour reading it all.

In my first post I should have been more direct, so...

TALK ME OUT OF IT BEFORE I GO AND DO SOMETHING STUPID!!!!! ;D


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Gotta say that if you need that kind of practicality, buy a practical car. If you want a stylish coupe, buy a stylish coupe. In my book the RX8 is neither. Fuel consumption and residuals will make it more expensive to run on its own than an A6 TDi and a TT put together.

I have two daughters, the younger is 7 today and the elder is 9. When the time comes to change, it'll either be practical i.e. a large estate, or perhaps a BM Ci or A4 Cab. The RX8 won't even be on the radar.


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

I took a drive in an RX8 last friday, although it is more practical than a TT, I find it a very vague car, with the steering being the most vague, although the brakes are very good. Its that vague I havent figured out what purpose it serves. Its not exactly a sports coupe, nor is it a family car. Interior is nowhere near as nice as a TT, though it does have 2 proper rear seats. Take NuTTs advice, get rid of the Mondeo.

It also didnt help that whilst on the test drive and the salesman was doing his best to talk me into buying the car, an old guy in an SL 55, went past me like I was stopped. Got back into the TT and heard that reasurring "ssshhhh" from the turbo.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

sell the Ford, sell the Ford...... 

lets face it - your kids are teenagers.

in a few years they're gonna be slapping you for a car of their own anyway.

Buy a cheap n cheeful something and run it into the ground.
(or more to the point - let the missus do that while you enjoy the TT )


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

PurpleTT said


> Got 2 teenagers now


Did you not see that comming?? Little buggers growing up like that without permission and spoiling dads fun ;D


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

The army is doing a good deal at the moment, send one, send the other one free!

Or encourage them to become submariners as they only come home once every two years!

Keep the TT my next door neighbours just got an rx8 and i wonder when it's a 6 year old design will it still get the admiring glances as does the TT


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Looks like TT with Mondeo is a pretty common combo.

I've made the decision to keep the Mondy, (v6 1997 with 85 on the cloick) its not worth anything anyway, and its always useful to have a car you can treat like a skip.

I took the RX8 out and liked it the drive, but its still not very practical, the boot space is tiny compared to the coupe.

Go and have a look at the A4 190 psi, you won't be disappointed.

All IMHO of course


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> "stone chips - knackered std 17" wheels - windows life of their own - 4 new coil packs - but it's love "


Not related to this topic really but you sig really makes me laugh.

It says it all about the TT - although i scuffed my alloys more times than i can remember and been pulled over by PC Plod three times nothing can deter from getting back into iTT as i love iTT so much.

I thought about getting a Z4 when they first came out but price, interior design and lack of service put me straight off and i'm so glad i've still got my silver bullet.

I think you'll regret it but it's up to you.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Test drive one! You will love it! Has all the gizmos you can want. Clever rear opening doors and even two adults sit comfortably in the back of the car 8). This car is my second love affair   :-X. Sexy in velocity red too with the red and black leather and red leather sports pack


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Oh blimey I was doing fine 'till you chipped in Abi!!! ;D

Your comments are all very gratefully received. BeasTTy's comment about the mobile skip (the Mondy not the TT) is very valid. Last weekend I had half the studwork from the boy's bedroom in it. Plaster & nails everywhere - and I didn't care!

Trade in value for the S-reg 85k repmobile was Â£2k last year when I got the TT hence I kept it.

I mentioned at work today I was soliciting opinion on the subject and loads of Punto and Focus driving lay-people were horrified that I'd even consider it! I had no idea anyone felt that strongly.

I'll still do the test drive and consider it, but it's going 60:40 in favour of the mighty TT at the moment.

Thanks again.


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

2k for an S reg with 85k on the clock. Coor my P reg skip is worth even less than I thought.

When the time comes I'm probably going to have to pay someone to take it away.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Oh blimey I was doing fine 'till you chipped in Abi!!! ;D


OOOps [smiley=elf.gif] sorry for interupting . Just was giving my personal thoughts :-[


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

I've only just joined (see elsewhere) but it already sounds as if Abi has her head screwed on the right way.

Wait for it ..... I own an RX8 (hi power), my wifes after a TT. Likes them both, but prefers the TT as her best mates got one ..... girls don't you just love em. ;D

IMHO, both very good cars, and both well received.

Alchemist.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Abi, I'm sorry. This happens with postings, texts, e-mails far too often. Just goes to show how communication is so much more effective when not mere words on a screen.

My comment about you chipping in was not intended to have a go at all! I meant that I read a page of replies all saying stay with the TT then you gave an opinion which made so much sense I was back to square one! And suffice to say I am grateful.

Apologies.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Abi, I'm sorry. This happens with postings, texts, e-mails far too often. Just goes to show how communication is so much more effective when not mere words on a screen.
> 
> My comment about you chipping in was not intended to have a go at all! I meant that I read a page of replies all saying stay with the TT then you gave an opinion which made so much sense I was back to square one! And suffice to say I am grateful.
> 
> Apologies.


Hey hey hey don't apologies no no no . I know I am not always right in what I say but that could be the idle dumb female . First choice of love is the TT, 2nd choice of love is the RX8 hmmmm 8). And I do love purple TT's A LOT! Infact at a meet a few months back at Southend I went mad when I saw a black TT with purple interior which was just so unique and yet really funky


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I've only just joined (see elsewhere) but it already sounds as if Abi has her head screwed on the right way.
> 
> Wait for it ..... I own an RX8 (hi power), my wifes after a TT. Likes them both, but prefers the TT as her best mates got one ..... girls don't you just love em. ;D
> 
> ...


WAW! Thank you.

Good combination of cars you will have up your drive I say [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

Abi, no need for the thanks, the pleasures all mine .

Alchemist


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You can tell he's a newbie. Must be to think Abi is the sane one around here.... [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

My two penneth...

Never had a TT before, still havn't got one, never really wanted one. Got a Celica lease car at the moment which is going back in March.

Had no PX therefore, no kids at home etc, so, within a finite budget, I had infinite choice.

Test drove the RX8, TT225, TTV6, Boxster, Crossfire, 350z.

The two seaters were ruled out early days really, as I wanted some semblance of practicality (although the Crossfire was sh!*e IMHO). That left the RX8 and the TT's.

The RX8, I was left strangely unmoved for some reason. The TT I just knew I had to have ;D ;D

Not very scientific I know, but that's how it ended up for me!

I have had Mazdas before, MX3V6, MX5, so had experience of their build quality and reliability. Good cars. The RX8 though (to me) is trying to be a jack of all trades but is really a master of non.

When I pass them on the road now, they leave me strangely unmoved, just a nothingness really, and I do think they will age and date quickly (IMO).

Still not convinced about the mill. Oil consumption issues, lack of bottom end torque (very noticeable, I don't care what anyone else says, you have to rev the tits off it to get anywhere - sorry Abi) and not very economical to boot!

I would have forgave it all of that if it had stired my loins, but it just didn't!

One last thing and this is so subjective you may not understand this, but, on the many occasions I went back to the showroom over a 1 month period and sat inside the car, I glanced over my shoulder from the drivers seat and looked sort of passed the car and through the rear quarter window, not looking at any detail in the car, but just trying to feel it's ambience.

I really felt at that point that I was sat in a saloon, something like a Mondeo or a Mazda 6. That really capped it for me and I thought this is not a 'real' sports car/coupe!

Finally, I didn't like the idea of a can of gunk and a compressor instead of, at least, a spacesaver spare wheel like the TT.

Just found out though that my proposed new toy has got this set up as well. :-[

But hey, freedom of choice and all that, and not knocking the car or people that buy them. I was tempted, but it just was not for me.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> You can tell he's a newbie. Â Must be to think Abi is the sane one around here.... [smiley=freak.gif]


Well I didn't want to say anything but as you mention it Kell that is why it says 'Insane mad hatter! under my name :


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I saw an RX8 in the flesh for the first time the other day. I had to check the boot badge to see what it was. I thought they looked very ordinary. Â :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I thought about getting a Z4 when they first came out but price, interior design and lack of service put me straight off and i'm so glad i've still got my silver bullet.
> 
> .


Interesting. Very few people, who have full experience of both marques, would seem to rate Audi service more highly. In fact you might be the only one. 

You should publicise your dealer more.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Trade in Mondeo for RS4 - easy. :


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

> Hi, I'll come out with it, I'm going for a test drive of a Mazda RX8 Saturday.
> 
> It's just so much more practical than my beautiful TTC. Got 2 teenagers now and weekends we have to use the wife's Mondeo ST24 (Sh*t heap) for any journey over 20 mins. NSPCC would have a field day if they caught me wedging the offspring in the back.
> 
> ...


Don't do it. The looks of the RX8 aren't OTT - they're ugly! It just doesn't look right.

Buy either an A4 cabriolet or an S4. Keep the faith with the four rings.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Well thanks all of you again, very interesting. I thought you were spot on Bajers - I'm thinking the RX8 simply doesn't have that x-factor too.

If only the TTC had 4" more legroom and 2" more headroom I'd not be even considering it. Cos that's what it's come down to - rear space. Anyone got any welding gear I can borrow?

Still going for a test drive though - I'm not famous for my reasoned rational judgements!!!

Andy


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Interesting. Â Very few people, who have full experience of both marques, would seem to rate Audi service more highly. Â


Doubt that!


----------



## The-caped-crusader (Sep 6, 2003)

I have a friend who works at mazda, and he says they have been having problems with the engine flooding (with petrol) in town driving!

I think it looks different because it's new on the road but I dont thik it looks that spectacular that it would stand out from the crowd say in 2 years time.

Good examples of this are nissan 200sx, Calibra, prelude... Even though each of them were sports cars competing against each other, nowadays if you saw one on the road you wouldn't give it a second look.

In contrast to this, the mark 1 MR2 still turns heads.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

By way of an outcome, I thought I'd let you in on my decision.

Drive the metallic grey one Saturday. Kids were positively sprawled out in the back which was if you recall my primary reason for considering a change.

Driving it was strange, revving up and beyond 9,000 rpm was an experience, the sound was to my ears pretty good, a bit like a gas turbine whine. But for all the accompanyment, I would say subjectively, not as quick as a 225. I may be wrong, it just didn't feel it.

The steering was interesting, seemed to compensate for potholes etc and the wheel wasn't snatched away from you. Firm on 18" rims and surefooted as they say in the reviews.

I liked the interior, not as compact as we are all used to, but I wouldn't say it felt flimsy, or day I say Japanese. Not as, er, chunky at a TT

The rear door business was, in practical terms a godsend, and does what it says on the tin. It really is well thought out.

In summary, yes it is a tad slower, not as pretty and it isn't a "prestige" marque. But it is a great car lacking perhaps x-factor. I drove the 230 brake one, which with leather and Sat Nav is about Â£25k. The blue one in the showroom had a Mazda Speed bodykit which is a further Â£4k. Looked very OTT compared to our TTs, huge front spoiler, boot spoiler, skirts, mirrors etc etc.

In summary - sod the kids, I'm going to give the TTV6 a try. They do it in Orange you know!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think the RX8 will be a fantastic buy second hand.

Once the first owner has taken the initial depreciation hit, and it's come down *then* I think it will be worth it.


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

It is inevitable that TT owners will defend their cars, with a passion and pride that is understandable.

However, there is an extremely blinkered view portrayed here. Some of you really need to wake up and smell the coffee. 

As I stated before, I like the TT, not enough to own, but as I'm a motorhead, I am thankful for motoring diversity.

I test drove a 225 version on the weekend (as did my wife). It was 9 months old, and wore its small age well. I found the following.

What I liked;
1. The grip (it was wet but not raining). The 8 
2. The tactility of the controls.
3. Its looks.
4. The high gear at low speed pull.

What I disliked;
1. The performance (granted it was wet). It is not faster than my 8 (now run in). If anything, its a touch slower when really going for it.
2. The ride is very harsh and hard. (It had 18" wheels). This in turn gives poor refinement.
3. The steering was vague, and hitting a pothole whilst going around a corner, caused severe bump steer.
4. There was no fun to be had and I did'nt have the desire to just jump in and go for a drive, like I have with my 8.

Each to their own I suppose, but getting into "mines bigger than yours" debate ..... I'm not interested. I'm hear for advice about TTs from people that know the cars best (no, not dealers), you.

Seems that there will be a TT and RX8 on my driveway soon. When that happens I'll post some pics.

Alchemist.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nice one Alchemist [smiley=thumbsup.gif]. Like I said previously both my top two cars I adore so much that are in my price band are the 225TT and 230 RX8 . I favour the TT shape a little bit more for me personally because the RX8 is just that little bit more masculine I think for a girlie .


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

> Nice one Alchemist Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]. Â Like I said previously both my top two cars I adore so much that are in my price band are the 225TT and 230 RX8 Â . Â I favour the TT shape a little bit more for me personally because the RX8 is just that little bit more masculine I think for a girlie Â .
> Â
> Â


Abi, thanks. My wife likes it too, just as well shes a girlie too 

Alchemist.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I was going to say TT = girlie car...mazda = mans car Â ;D. Â I think I will upset most if all read this by saying this Â ;D ;D ;D  ;D ;D ;D but then again it is overall a hairdressers car Â  ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

:-X :-X :-X :-X*

*  and if we can't laugh at ourselves, what state would the world be in? 

LOL!


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey,there may be more women hairdressers than men Abi but all the top hairdressers are men!  ;D

Get the Mazda , Theres too many TT's out there, be different, do it. 

I's all right folk's ,know he won't ,just being subjective! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Hey,there may be more women hairdressers than men Abi but all the top hairdressers are men!  ;D


I think male hairdressers are the best . What more could a girlie want with her eyes closed and a nice male hairdresser massaging her scalp and snipping her ends ;D .

Actually I got really embaressed when the young lad washed my hair at my hairdressers the other week because he massaged my scalp, neck and the top of my arms. I really thought he was going to start massaging something else too because he looked also like he was enjoying it by the look on his face as his eyes were going something like this [smiley=dizzy2.gif]. Did worry me a bit though because he kept starring at me in the mirror too :-/ :-[


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Hey,there may be more women hairdressers than men Abi but all the top hairdressers are men!  ;D


I think male hairdressers are the best . What more could a girlie want with her eyes closed and a nice male hairdresser massaging her scalp and snipping her ends ;D .

Actually I got really embaressed when the young lad washed my hair at my hairdressers the other week because he massaged my scalp, neck and the top of my arms. I really thought he was going to start massaging something else too because he looked also like he was enjoying it by the look on his face as his eyes were going something like this [smiley=dizzy2.gif]. Did worry me a bit though because he kept starring at me in the mirror too :-/ :-[


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Ehm, I notice you haven't fully recovered yet, Abi! Â 
You posted the story twice...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL oops so I did ;D. Never mind fully recovering, I'm going back for more ;D


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

> I think male hairdressers are the best Â . Â What more could a girlie want with her eyes closed and a nice male hairdresser massaging her scalp and snipping her ends Â ;D . Â
> 
> Actually I got really embaressed when the young lad washed my hair at my hairdressers the other week because he massaged my scalp, neck and the top of my arms. Â I really thought he was going to start massaging something else too because he looked also like he was enjoying it by the look on his face as his eyes were going something like this Â [smiley=dizzy2.gif]. Â Did worry me a bit though because he kept starring at me in the mirror too Â :-/ :-[


Have to get your hairy nipples trimmed next time ...


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

I've driven the RX-8 230bhp and found it to be an excellent drivers car. I ruled it out on financial grounds:

1) 20mpg on a good day
2) 1 litre of oil circa every 1500 miles
3) Significantly worse depreciation than the TT.

If these factors aren't an issue, and you can get used to the linear power delivery (not a bad thing, just different) then I would say go for it. In my opinion it is a far superior drive to the TT.

James


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

True - but there are plenty of ugly women out there who I bet are good in bed.

The point is, you wouldn't want to be seen in public with them. ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Good save there James!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> True - but there are plenty of ugly women out there who I bet are good in bed.
> 
> The point is, you wouldn't want to be seen in public with them. Â ;D


I'm ugly and crap in bed! .


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

LOL ;D


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

> I'm ugly and crap in bed! Â . Â


There's a forum for that too. And I bet you that's one forum where I beat you on number of posts.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL ;D. What's the forum che6mw? . I'm still hidiously ugly and crap in bed though ;D


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

> True - but there are plenty of ugly women out there who I bet are good in bed.
> 
> The point is, you wouldn't want to be seen in public with them. Â ;D


Know many ugly women then Kell?

Strange being parked in Birmingham City Centre then, next to a TT on Colmore Row, all appreciating stares were in the direction of my RX8. Maybe novelty value, but as they say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Yes, and before you cut, with what passes as humour from your razor sharp tongue Kell, I have 20/20 vision.

It must be nice in your world, that the RX8 is not a threat to you then.

Alchemist.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What colour is your RX8 both inside and out Alchemist? I really love the Velocity Red with the red and black leather and the Nordic Green with black leather.


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

Abi, sorry to disappoint but its Titanium Grey with full black leather. The discrete colour of good taste.

BTW, wife has decided on Denim Blue for her TT, but as you know, its a ladies perogotive to change their mind .

Alchemist.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Know many ugly women then Kell?
> 
> Strange being parked in Birmingham City Centre then, next to a TT on Colmore Row, all appreciating stares were in the direction of my RX8. Maybe novelty value, but as they say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Yes, and before you cut, with what passes as humour from your razor sharp tongue Kell, I have 20/20 vision.
> 
> ...


Lighten up fella - twas but a joke - hence the use of smiley.

Fact remains that as you quite rightly say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. When I see RX8s I think that they don't look very special.

It has little to do with the way they drive. There are lots of good driving, but ugly cars out there and they get passed over in favour of prettier ones all the time.

The fact remains that most people lust after good looking cars - for which you should then be grateful. Your car will retain its rarity while mine won't. Your car will be the better driver's car, while mine won't.

I don't drive my car flat out and nor do I consider rmyself to be a good driver. I like to have a bit of fun when I put my foot down, but that's as far as it goes. I do know a good looking classic car though - and I'm afraid the RX8 is not it.

In my eyes.

As for the Ugly women - I've met a few 'coyote ugly' ones yes.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Abi, sorry to disappoint but its Titanium Grey with full black leather. The discrete colour of good taste.
> 
> BTW, wife has decided on Denim Blue for her TT, but as you know, its a ladies perogotive to change their mind .
> 
> Alchemist.


I bet the titanium grey still looks good . Do you know what? I actually really like denim in the TT but since Avus has come about in recent years favoured Avus instead . Be prepared, she may change her mind again ;D


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

> I don't drive my car flat out and nor do I consider rmyself to be a good driver. Â I like to have a bit of fun when I put my foot down, but that's as far as it goes


So you're admitting your one of lifes poseurs then?

Alchemist.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Yes.

If I thought I could handle a proper sports car, I'd be tempted to buy a TVR.

No driver aids, loads of power and rear wheel drive.

I know, however, that I'd be going backwards through a hedge in no time.

Quite happy to admit that I like cars that are beautiful first and fast second. Of course it helps if they are both.


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

> Yes.
> 
> If I thought I could handle a proper sports car, I'd be tempted to buy a TVR.
> 
> ...


Kell, if you did get a TVR, you would also miss out on;

Reliability
Practicality
Running costs
Slow depreciation
Dealer network
Crash protection and 
an everyday car!

Me, I prefer RWD. All but my last car were RWD, without driver aids, but theres alot to be said for 4WD in the current weather.

Stay safe, Alchemist.


----------

